# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Hyperolius and Heterixalus

## birdsflybackwards

Hyperolius argus (looks more like H. pusillus, could be)





Heterixalus madagascariensis female

----------


## John Clare

I've never seen Heterixalus before.  What are their habits and requirements?

----------


## birdsflybackwards

Heterixalus is a genus of reed frogs native to Madagascar composed of just around a dozen species, H. alboguttatus is probably the one that's most available from this genus.  I've not seen madagascariensis for sale this year but Devin Edmonds bred his last year so they were available for a few months then.  

Their care is pretty simple, they prefer warmer temps but will still feed at cooler temps.  I have a basking spot of about 92F and a partial screen top with glass over the rest.  They can be treated similarly to most treefrogs and will eat large food for their size.  When mine were .75 inches they were eating half sized crickets without a problem.

----------


## Kurt

Love the _Heterixalus madagascariensis_.

----------


## John Clare

Emily, thank you very much for the information and I'm glad you have joined us here.

----------


## birdsflybackwards

> Emily, thank you very much for the information and I'm glad you have joined us here.


Thanks John!

----------


## SirIvy

Heterixalus madagascariensis has some of the coolest looking eyes.

----------


## Tom

You seem very experience at a young age, alot more experienced then I but I am 2 years younger. Would love pictures of their enclosures.

----------


## Bellerophon

So cute Emily, I love me some reed frogs.

----------


## birdsflybackwards

> You seem very experience at a young age, alot more experienced then I but I am 2 years younger. Would love pictures of their enclosures.


I definitely would not classify myself as experienced, I have only two species of reeds and have yet to breed either...but thanks.  And its nice to see other teenagers interested in amphibians too :P.

The two H. argus/pusillus I received as a froglet and a tadpole at the end of July, so they are not in anything too special right now.  I'll try to get an updated picture of the H. madagascariensis vivarium soon though.

----------


## birdsflybackwards

> So cute Emily, I love me some reed frogs.


Thanks Lee! I am "prepping" my group for breeding now so if I get eggs when they go in the rain chamber I'll tell you.

----------


## Kurt

> I definitely would not classify myself as experienced, I have only two species of reeds and have yet to breed either...but thanks. And its nice to see other teenagers interested in amphibians too :P.


 You are more experienced than most "adults", so don't sell yourself short.

----------

